# Pfeile so drehen



## Sordum (18. Mai 2003)

http://www.besucher-tausch.info/beex

Da sinb im Logo die Pfeile so gedreht ! Wie macht man das ?


----------



## t0ny (18. Mai 2003)

Ich tippe mal auf STRG+T ('Verzerren')


----------



## Hercules (18. Mai 2003)

Ich würd eher von Handarbeit ausgehen, und ein wenig visuellem Vorstellungsvermögen 


Also Pfadtool benutzen.


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (18. Mai 2003)

Verzerrungsfilter -> Polarkoordinaten -> verschieben/ggf. spiegeln -> fertig


----------



## ShadowMan (21. Mai 2003)

*Verbiegen*

Sers!

Ich würds ma so versuchen:

Erst nen geraden Pfeil mit ner Spitze erstellen und dann
Filter->Verzerrungsfilter->Verbiegen, was ebenfalls zur Folge hat, dass der Pfeil vorne sehr dünn ist 

Kleiner Tipp am Rande: Der Pfeil muss erst nach oben/unten zeigen, dann verbiegen und dann einfach drehen und fertig


habs zwar ned ausprobiert, müsste aber klappen



Greetz,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## MikeMyer (22. Mai 2003)

Die Antworten sind bestimmt alle Richtig, wenn du es aber einfach haben willst, nutz die "Eigene Form" option in PS...da ist nämlich genau dieser Pfeil dabei.....ohne Biegen und Drehen.

MM,


----------



## Raymi (22. Mai 2003)

ich würde ganz einfach die Auswahlellipse nehmen, das geht am leichtesten oder das Pfadtool


----------

